# Help in choosing a practice amp



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I am saving for my first amp, strictly to practice at home with my strat. I like clean blues, have no intention of playing anywhere but in my basement. My favorite, cost permitting, would be a simple tube amp, low wattage, with one channel and volume only. Also solid state that might fit above tone requirements for less money.

Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

Epiphone Valve Jr! $100 or less 5W tube.

comes in a combo or a head.

great amp, that is great off the shelf, but can be customized easily and cheap to suit you as your needs grow


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I agree. Sounds like a perfect description of an Epiphone Valve Jr.. About $100.-200. Try ebay if you cant find one used locally.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I would vote for one of these...

http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=22707


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks a million!...love your guitar!


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

Tarl said:


> I would vote for one of these...
> 
> http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=22707


Cool. There's also a head for $100 less:
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=22706#


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

VJ or peavey blazer (mm reverb) used.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Fender G-Dec Junior*

This is the only other amp I was considering, as I have so much to learn. Would the drum and bass tracks help me to learn to play in time? 

Or is the tone and future upgradeability of the Valve Junior more important?

Also, what about the Fender Champ 600? worth the extra money?

Thanks!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...the pro junior certainly fits your description.

another VERY affordable amp is the vox pathfinder 15r, especially if you can find a used model. solid state, but very toneful.

-dh


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Paul said:


> Yes. Drum tracks are just a fancy metronome. Metronome practice is essential to becoming a competent musician.


but, then when you get in a band you have to try to find a drummer than can keep time 







just kidding


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

dwagar said:


> but, then when you get in a band you have to try to find a drummer than can keep time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it's true...
Fortunately there are more drummers that can keep time than would be indicated by the jokes.
I know that wouldn't be me--I sit behind a drum set and my sense of timing doesn't come with me.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Epiphone Valve Junior*

I can not find one used...Long & McQuade in Calgary has them for $190.00.

Guess I will go look at them today.

Thanks for all the help, guys.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Paul said:


> Yes. Drum tracks are just a fancy metronome. Metronome practice is essential to becoming a competent musician.


I wouldn't say it's essential but it certainly helps. I know a cat from England that never used a metronome and he rips.

I've got this little blue Korg bastard that rocks out with an insanely annoying beep. Hour and hours everyday listening to that little beep will drive you crazy my friend. 

Practice amp, I'd go for a Peavey Blazer or the trusty Epiphone Valve Junior... maybe mod it or buy a pre-modded one. That little Blazer was my first amp and it sounds surprisingly good for rock, blues and clean stuff.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

violation said:


> Practice amp, I'd go for a Peavey Blazer or the trusty Epiphone Valve Junior... maybe mod it or buy a pre-modded one. That little Blazer was my first amp and it sounds surprisingly good for rock, blues and clean stuff.


...i couldn't agree more. these little peavey transtube amps are amazing. i have a peavey rage (same as the blazer, but no reverb) that is an amazing recording amp, as well as great practice amp.

-dh


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

rhh7 said:


> I am saving for my first amp, strictly to practice at home with my strat. I like clean blues, have no intention of playing anywhere but in my basement. My favorite, cost permitting, would be a simple tube amp, low wattage, with one channel and volume only. Also solid state that might fit above tone requirements for less money.
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated!


Look at the Fender Pro Jr. You can certainly find cheaper solid-state amps, but friends don't let friends play solid-state amps.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

pattste said:


> You can certainly find cheaper solid-state amps, but friends don't let friends play solid-state amps.



...that may have been true, at one time. not anymore, however.

-dh


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Gretsch Electromatic - Tweed - 5W Tube Amp*

This is what I wound up getting:

Specs:
Wattage - 5 Watts
Impedance - 4 Ohms
Speaker - One 6", 4 Ohm Special Design driver with ceramic magnet
Channels - Two (High & Low Sensitivity)
Controls - SIngle Volume
Extension Jack - External Speaker Output
Inputs - High-Gain and Low-Gain Inputs
Footswitch - N/A
Handle - Leather Strap
Dimensions - Height 11" | Width 12" | Depth 7.5"
Weight -15lbs
Tubes - 1 Preamp - 12AX7 | 1- Power Amp 6V6

Fender owns Gretsch, and I think this amp has the same design as the Fender 
Champion 600. I got this one for $179.99.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well lets see a picture of all it' tweedy glory--and if you want--I'll try to get pictures uploaded of my amps in all their tolex-y glory...:smile::rockon:


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*My wife has left the house!*

My wife went to Good Friday service....my first chance to crank my new amp!

Wow!...I love it!

My Affinity Fat Strat has a humbucker in the bridge, and it overdrives this little amp sweetly with the volume set midway to all out. 

This setting is perfect for practice with my neck pickup.

But I briefly tried the humbucker on the highest setting, and my front window rattled, and the roof lifted a tad!!

I will post pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Paul said:


> I'd be willing to wager that your Limey Friend spent a lot of time playing along with recordings that were made with click tracks.....that's a form of metronome practice.


From what he's told me all he did was play the notes until what he was playing sounded like what he heard. Whatever works for you I guess, personally I prefer the metronome (as do most). I just plug the ol' laptop into some speakers and use this now... Korg was very annoying. 

Glad you found an amp you like rhh7! Have fun rockin'.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

empty house cranking time is usually a good time 

ear protection!


----------

